# Blackberry wont delete



## jcantrell30 (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a Blackberry that I have to delete messages from 3 different places. What am I doing wrong that I can't delete from one place and it would delete at the other places also. Does this have to do with sync-ing it and where would I change those settings? Also, everyone else in the office can store tons of e-mails but I get a message from Nextel that says I have to delete before I can receive more e-mails. I only have 5m on there. Why when we all have the same Blackberry does mine do this? I'm totally new to this Blackberry so, sorry if the questions sound stupid.


----------



## BlkBries4All (Nov 13, 2004)

jcantrell30

Couple questions...
How are you using the BlackBerry? Is it being used through the BlackBerry WEb Client system (i.e. you set up an internet web mail address ??? [email protected]?).

If so, this is where we can start helping you. If not, can you provide information as follows:
1) what type of email system do you use? (Lotus Domino, MS Exchange/Outlook, Internet (pop3 or IMAP4).
2) Where do you delete the email 3 time? (BB, Internet, Outlook?)
3) Have you set the Delete ON options within the Blackberry (enter Messages Icon, then Options, scroll down to look at the Delete ON feature).

BlkBries4all


----------



## GoldView (Oct 22, 2004)

From the information i got from Blackberry was that if you are set up with the Online Web Client then you cant delete them from one place. If you are set up with the Blackberry Server then you should be able to be set up that way.


----------



## top_gizmo (Jun 28, 2003)

There are setting in the desktop manager that you need to set to let it sync. Unfortunately I cant recall them from memory. I will be back at work tomorrow (Friday) and look it up for you. Also under mail options on the BB you have a Reconsile option that will delete it from the other locations. We us Exchange Server and Outlook, so if you are on a different platform it may be different.


----------



## jcantrell30 (Oct 21, 2004)

1) MS Exchange is what we use.

2) From the Nextel log in site, from Outlook and the Blackberry

3) Not sure. I'll have to check on that one.


----------



## jcantrell30 (Oct 21, 2004)

I got on the phone with support and we set all that up but still get the same issues. It's probably something stupid that I'm overlooking but I'm not very familiar with the Blackberry.


----------

